# I'm outta here...



## Lorraine (Jul 11, 2002)

tonight--headed off to Virigina for Body Rock.  Everyone says I'm coming in harder and leaner than a month ago.  I haven't had a chance to take any pix these last few days, so maybe they're right.  I can never tell unless I compare pix of myself.

Made a few changes in my routine to compensate for my injured wrists.  

I'll update everyone when I get back.


----------



## LAM (Jul 11, 2002)

Good Luck Lorraine !


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 11, 2002)

Good luck girl! Kick ass!


----------



## seyone (Jul 11, 2002)

good luck, we know you'lll do well.


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 11, 2002)

good luck and have fun!  pics when you get back?


----------



## dvlmn666 (Jul 11, 2002)

good luck, have a great time, and kick some a$$


----------



## twarrior (Jul 11, 2002)

Give'm hell!!! Hope you do great. Maybe you can use colored wrist brace or bandage to re-enforce your sore wrist. Don't forget to have fun while you're there.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 11, 2002)

You are going to rock their world girl. Have fun and show them what you've got. Remember as long as you feel that you come into every competition feeling and looking better than the last, you win. The judges cant tell us who the winner is, we already know. Hugs and Kisses. Have fun!


----------



## Dero (Jul 11, 2002)

GO LORAINE GO!!!
You just go and clean the PODIUM,you've done it before.
Go kick some  
Above all HAVE SOME FUN...


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

Good luck Lorraine.....kick some ass


----------



## Craft (Jul 11, 2002)

Good luck! Kick some ass!


----------



## kuso (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Craft *_
> Good luck! Kick some ass!



LOL.....Didn`t I just say that ?


----------



## Craft (Jul 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> 
> 
> LOL.....Didn`t I just say that ?



haha! well yes very close.


----------



## john992 (Jul 11, 2002)

GOODLUCK!!!!


----------



## LAM (Jul 15, 2002)

bump...


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah Lorraine....how'd ya do?


----------



## Dero (Jul 15, 2002)

Well Loraine,that sucks butt we know you tried your best,we know...
Bad judging,I hate dat!!!
Here you are #1!!!


----------



## Lorraine (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks so much Dero  

I just received the official score sheet and I really didn't do that bad.

2 pc round: 4th
1pc round: 3rd
routine: 6th

So, it was basically my routine that really hurt me.  I know I have areas I need to work on physique-wise.  I can accept that.  

I guess now I know I need to bring my routine up a few notches to make it more competitive.  And I can accept that as well.  This was my first year competing in the Fitness division and trying to learn gymnastics and work on a routine all at the same time is tough.  Especially, with pinched nerves in my back, a very misaligned spine and now microfractures and tendonitis in my wrists.  I must go to a chiropractor 3x a week for adjustments, otherwise I lose my flexibility and range of motion.  I'm allowing my wrists to heal as mentioned earlier.

I have learned several strength and flexibility skills and am working on new ones, so next year's routine is already in the works.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 15, 2002)

Sounds like your the winner to me.
Did you feel that you came into the comp. better than your last?
Cause if so, you won.
Hugs and kisses for a great job.


----------



## twarrior (Jul 16, 2002)

Lorraine,



     No matter what place you came in, if you know you did your best, that's all that matters.  You have to believe that all the training and dieting has made you look the best you can be regardless of how the judges ruled.  You should be proud of yourself for doing what a majority of us could never accomplish by getting up on a stage in front of people and be judged.  Rock on!!!!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 16, 2002)

You never know what kind of day the judges are going to have.  Take it as a learning experience and feel good about the fact you were out there and you got noticed.  We all know what kind of condition you are in and that you deserved a higher ranking.  Keep focusing on the long term goal and you will get there!  

I thought I had a lot of injuries...geez...I feel your pain.  Take care of yourself in the off season and come back next year ready to kick some serious ASS.


----------



## w8lifter (Jul 16, 2002)

Lorraine...I've watched your physique change over the past couple of months and I've gotta say you've improved it so much since the first time I remember seeing a picture of you...I know you'll only continue to improve in that area...no doubt about that. I can't w8 to see the pictures to see these other competitors! As far as the routine goes, your injuries I'm sure play a major role in what you're able to do...I'm thinking it's a good thing to take the rest of the season off to heal....but, to get bumped for someone who walked out in the middle of her routine  I don't get that one! I know how you feel though, lol...and all ya can do is take it as a learning experience.

Congrats for your team, and for your physique placings...you know you've been such a help to me in the past, I wish you nothing but the best and I know you'll go far in this sport


----------



## Lorraine (Jul 16, 2002)

J'Bo~Yes, I do feel I was even better at this competition than my last.  And I am determined to come better and better with each competition.  I'm already back in the gym hitting it hard but at a little slower pace.  Spent a few days trying to eat badly, but my stomach just can't handle it.  So, I'm back to eating clean.

tw&ponyboy~Thanks...you're both so right.  And I do plan on letting my injuries heal and coming back next year even better.  I knew this was going to be a "chalk it up to experience" year.  Time to set goals for next year. 

W8~what you said really means a lot to me.  Thank you.


----------



## lina (Jul 17, 2002)

OH, Lorraine!!!! I know you are dissappointed but as w8 said you placed very well in the physique round but your placing in the routine may be due to your change in routine due to your injuries... and gosh you have quite a list of them!!!

But how great that Monica gave you such a special introduction and that your trainer to also say that you had great stage presence.. This was also your FIRST TIME this year competing in Fitness and learning all that gymnastics and all is quite an accomplishment...You sure didn't pick a low key, no name competition to start out with!!!  You are a winner Lorraine and you don't need a metal or title for us to see that   Gosh, you look fantastic and can't wait to see what next year will bring when you have a few years under your belt...

So here's a BIG pat on the back for you for a great accomplishment girlie.. you should be proud!!!!!!!!


----------

